# powerbook châtaignes...



## dan38 (27 Juin 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai de plus en plus systématiquement des picotement électrique sur l'Alu 15.
Il me faut tout débrancher et faire une liaison à la terre pour l'arréter.

De plus, lorsque je débranche le port USB de gauche, je plante.

Est ce lié ? Suis je bon pour le SAV Apple ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2004)

tu a quoi de connecter sur ce port USB  ?


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juin 2004)

Ca fait longtemps que tu as ton Alu?


----------



## Yip (27 Juin 2004)

Si tu plantes tu dois effectivement être bon pour le SAV mais je te conseille plutôt le médecin ou alors un cours de jardinage.   


Non, sérieux, si tu n'as pas de terre, il est normal de sentir des picotements en surface de ton Alu, ça me le fait avec le mien quand il n'en a pas. Depuis que j'ai constaté ça j'utilise la bonne prise à trois fiches fournie.

Pour l'USB je pense que ce n'est pas lié à priori. Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de branché dessus, un modem USB voire même un hub, mmmh ?


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juin 2004)

Il te met un message qd tu débranches ou ca plante directement


----------



## marlou (28 Juin 2004)

hello!
quelle prise à 3 fiches fournie?
j'ai la meme chose, mais sur mon alu12 seul l'adaptateur secteur 2 fiches était fourni: normal ou pas?
Et y-a t-il un risque pour la machine? (moi, ca va, je peux me soigner mais lui, je sais pas faire..)


----------



## Mondana (28 Juin 2004)

Il faut travailler en levant les pieds !!!  


Moi aussi cela faisait ça et c est fini depuis que j ai mis une prise a la terre
Sinon le risque est peut etre pour la memoire vive du portable (la ram a horreur de l electricite statique et autre...)


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi 3 fiches et 65watts


----------



## dan38 (28 Juin 2004)

Sur le port USB, j'ai un hub avec Modem SAGEM Adsl, Imprimante, souris et connection Calculatrice.

Lors du plantage, j'ai droit au message : Appuyer pendant quelques secondes pour redemmarrer, ...

L'achat date de la mi octobre 2003.

Ce soir, pas de picotement, j'essaie le cable avec la terre au lieu du brachement direct sur le transfo. 

Merci à bientôt


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2004)

modem ADSL UBS, ne cherche pas plus loin ton problème de plantage


----------



## peon.master (28 Juin 2004)

Pour le picotement, ça dépend de la mise à terre du batiment. Le problème a l'air d'exister pour les titanium et les alu.
Par exemple:
- à la salle d'info, quand j'étais encore a l'école d'ingénieur, on pouvais ressentir qqch d'étrange en caressant le titanium.
- Chez moi, pas de problème avec les deux (tita et alu)
- Au chalet, on a le 220V par le solaire. Là, on se fait carrément shunter en touchant l'ordi!!
- J'entendais aussi toujours un bourdonnement à 100Hz (50Hz redressé) avec les écouteurs sur le tita. Il fallait toucher l'ordi pour faire disparaitre le son... très désagréable.

J'ai remédié a tout cela en modifiant l'alimentation du titanium:






- Le boitier n'est plus celui d'origine car je commencais a avoir des mauvais contacts.
- La fiche est une minijack (2.5 pouces). On ne dirait pas, mais c'est ça qui est utilisé sur les portables! Attention: le + est a l'extérieur!!
- On voit que j'ai directement ajouté la mise à terre avec un fil séparé (à travers un résistance de ... pff je sais plus!)

Vous me prendrez pour un psychopathe, mais j'ai également viré toutes les leds de l'ordi. (y compris sur le clavier!) c'est plus facile pour dormir!

(Mon titanium mériterait un post à lui tout seul car il y a encore d'autres modifs.. Je prendrai les photos la prochaine foi que je l'ouvre.)


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juin 2004)

Ouah ca c'est de la bidouille


----------



## loulouka (30 Juin 2004)

Sur mon ibook aussi ça picote.
Le plus marrant c'est que ça picote aussi (en plus du dessous) sur le système de lock de l'écran, mais attention (c'est la ou ça va faire Xfiles   ) ça ne picote pas sur ma main, mais sur ma bedène. Mon jolie petit ventre touche en position assise/sur les genoux le système push et la ça picote grave 
J'avoue, c'est la folie. Le pire étant sous le boiter sur les jambes (oui, je travaille aussi en short, c'est une honte  )...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juillet 2004)

Hein??? on rentre dans le paranormal la :love:


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Hein??? on rentre dans le paranormal la :love:



... et ça c'est pas normal ....


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Juillet 2004)

Z'avez rien compris.... c'est le fils caché de Claude François


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas, c'est dingue tout ce qui peut arriver quand on a un MAC :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## dan38 (2 Juillet 2004)

Je confirme qu'avec le câble 3 fils, le picotement disparaît. Il ne reste plus qu'à faire une bidouille : raccourcir le câble.
Quand j'aurai un peu de temps, je tenterai Applecare.
En tout cas, le problème ne semble pas général.

Je comprends la sensation Xtrème sur la bedaine :love:


----------



## loulouka (2 Juillet 2004)

dan38 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends la sensation Xtrème sur la bedaine :love:


Merci de ta compréhension, bon excusez moi, je retourne travailler nu avec mon ibook


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juillet 2004)

Ca vient de la qualité de l'adaptateur


----------



## ZimZim (6 Juillet 2004)

*peon.master*, envoies-nous d'autres photos, racontes-nous encore tes bidouilles. A ce niveau-là, ça n'est plus de la bidouille..!     Chapeau!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juillet 2004)

C'est clair sacré montage en tout cas, tu devrais le signifier a Apple


----------



## Paul (28 Juillet 2004)

bonjour;

 j'ai acheté un powerbook fin juin, mon premier mac, mais j'ai un probleme. Avec l'été je n'ai plus de manches et voilà que je repose mes avant bras sur la machine.
 la réaction : "Aîe".
 Je me fais electrocuter gentillement par la bestiole (ce n'est pas une décharge electrostatique, c'est quelque chose de continu). C'est parfois suportable, parfois non.

 Est ce un probleme connu ou suis-je isolé ?
 Que faire ? 

 Merci .


----------



## doojay (28 Juillet 2004)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème c'est stupide à dire mais c'était à cause de mes chaussures ou bien du support où le mac était posé enfin dans mon cas.


----------



## Krstv (28 Juillet 2004)

Tu pourras peut-être trouver une réponse ici


----------



## logan1138 (28 Juillet 2004)

Paul a dit:
			
		

> Est ce un probleme connu ou suis-je isolé ?


Salut Paul,
je n'ai pas de soucis avec de l'electricité statique au niveau des mains mais plutôt avec certaines prises usb...
en effet, avec mon imprimante (HP...), si je rentre en contact avec l'aluminium sans même brancher la prise j'ai droit à de petites étincelles. Sympa la nuit avec le rétro-éclairage du clavier mais pas super rassurant...
L'alu c'est bo mais bon...

A suivre! :mouais:


----------



## Paul (28 Juillet 2004)

ok merci de vos réponses. 
 Je vais voir ce que je peux faire...


----------



## doojay (28 Juillet 2004)

j'ai lu ton post et pour moi j'ai toujours ma prise normal (sans terre) et cela dépendait seulement des supports et des chaussures enfait de liaison avec le sol.


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

Je fusionne les sujets, merci d'utiliser la fonction recherche


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2004)

Remarque identique. Juste une question de fiche. Je suis ptêt barjo mais moi je l'aime bien ce picotement !


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Juillet 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu ton post et pour moi j'ai toujours ma prise normal (sans terre) et cela dépendait seulement des supports et des chaussures enfait de liaison avec le sol.



Jolie la photo ! c'est toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juillet 2004)

tout ceci me rassure, moi aussi il me picote les avants bras, mais je n'ai jamais fait attention si il y avait un lien avec un raccordement usb ou une paire de chaussures....


----------



## doojay (30 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Jolie la photo ! c'est toi ?


Ben non mais alors qu'est ce que j'aimerai bien la rencontrer  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je fusionne les sujets, merci d'utiliser la fonction recherche



On trouve aussi ce sujet: Court-circuit type châtaigne.

C'est effectivement un problème de mise à terre. L'adaptateur de mon 12" a une fiche à trois broches, mais si je lui branche une rallonge à deux broches, je ressens cette petite décharge qui donne l'impression d'entourer le PowerBook.


----------



## powerbook867 (31 Juillet 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Ben non mais alors qu'est ce que j'aimerai bien la rencontrer  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ben moi je veux pluscar t'as bien changé ... :hein:


----------



## doojay (31 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je veux pluscar t'as bien changé ... :hein:


Désolé ma copine m'a intimé de changer mon avatar snif!! mais ce n'est que partie remise une fois le dos tourné hop je le rechange


----------

